# Making post gives "leave page" warning in Firefox



## Starfox (Oct 13, 2013)

I have an issue rioght now, which is that when I make a post, Firefox asks me if I want to leave the page and risk losing my edits. These posts are registered by ENworld ok, but somehow ENworld alerts the browser that there is a problem.

Are others having this issue? It began just this morning (that is, about an hour ago).


----------



## Starfox (Oct 13, 2013)

This seems to happen only when I make replies to threaqds, not when I post new ones. Sometimes I also get "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds." from ENworld, even as the post I just made is successfully entered and shows if I reload the thread.


----------



## Starfox (Oct 13, 2013)

Test


----------



## Starfox (Oct 13, 2013)

Test (post above) confirmed that this is persistent after a restart of both computer and Firefox.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm have the same problem with internet explorer 10.

Also in the OTTer Refugee Camp group, I get an error message if I reply to a thread instead of the normal updated version of the thread, but posting a new discussion thread works fine. I feel that these might be related.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Oct 14, 2013)

Same issue, with Firefox.

Also, whenever I get a notification, I see this at the top of the page:



> Warning: Declaration of vB_ProfileBlock_UsernameHistory::block_is_enabled() should be compatible with that of vB_ProfileBlock::block_is_enabled() in ..../dbtech/username_change/includes/hooks/member_build_blocks_start.php on line 3




That''s not an error with functionality though. Notifications are working. I'm just getting a "looks bad" error.


----------



## darjr (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like the popup asking about moving away from a page is an existing bug that the VB folks are looking into.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 14, 2013)

Same here. It seems to me it started to behave like this after Morrus' update yesterday. Apparently it's trying to post the same post twice.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 14, 2013)

Starfox said:


> This seems to happen only when I make replies to threaqds, not when I post new ones. Sometimes I also get "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds." from ENworld, even as the post I just made is successfully entered and shows if I reload the thread.




I've had this happen to me a couple of times, using Google Chrome, again since the weekend update. I've also noticed a high number of double-posts when reading threads over the last couple of days.

EDIT: And it did it again, when posting this message.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 14, 2013)

It's OK, guys, we know it's happening to a lot of people - and not just on this site.  We're waiting for a fix from the developers of vBulletin.


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Oct 15, 2013)

The problem seems to have vanished. I just replied to a post and there were no issues. For whatever reason, the meta board seems to be slow (but not the other boards).


----------



## calronmoonflower (Oct 17, 2013)

I've noticed the error messages has stopped as well.


----------



## Ell-Egypto (Oct 17, 2013)

which browser relates best to vbulletin ? firefox, chrome, or other ?


----------



## calronmoonflower (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like the errors are back.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, I've had it start happening again in Chrome, and I've noticed a number of double-posts while reading threads today.


----------



## Zireael (Nov 22, 2013)

I have Firefox and just had the "leave page" warning.

EDIT: And again while submitting this post


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2013)

Starfox said:


> ... Sometimes I also get "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds." from ENworld, even as the post I just made is successfully entered and shows if I reload the thread.




I am getting this one every time I post a reply. I am using Safari.

thotd


----------



## sheadunne (Nov 24, 2013)

doghead said:


> I am getting this one every time I post a reply. I am using Safari.
> 
> thotd




Same here.


----------

